# Dock transparent sous MacOS Sierra



## corse.34 (26 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir,

Ayant acheté un iMac 2017 27 pouces 5K. J'aimerais rendre le Dock transparent pour profiter un maximum de mon fond d'écran. 

J'ai sillonné les forums et certains tuto mais ils datent tous de 209 jusqu'à 2015 donc les solutions sont sont obsolètes. 

Auriez-vous une astuce svp. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (26 Juin 2017)

corse.34 a dit:


> Ayant acheté un iMac 2017 27 pouces 5K. J'aimerais rendre le Dock transparent pour profiter un maximum de mon fond d'écran.


Dans *Préférences Système/Dock* coche *Masquer/afficher automatiquement le dock* et tu auras ton fond d'écran total si dans *Préférences Système/Général* tu coches aussi *Masquer/afficher automatiquement la barre des menus*. Ce sera beaucoup plus simple et efficace.


----------



## corse.34 (26 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Dans *Préférences Système/Dock* coche *Masquer/afficher automatiquement le dock* et tu auras ton fond d'écran total si dans *Préférences Système/Général* tu coches aussi *Masquer/afficher automatiquement la barre des menus*. Ce sera beaucoup plus simple et efficace.



Je l'ai fait m'ait après je n'arrive plus à afficher le Dock. Il reste caché, il faut faire une action particulière pour que le Dock s'affiche quand il est caché ?


----------



## Locke (26 Juin 2017)

corse.34 a dit:


> Je l'ai fait m'ait après je n'arrive plus à afficher le Dock. Il reste caché, il faut faire une action particulière pour que le Dock s'affiche quand il est caché ?


Ben tout simplement mettre le curseur de la souris en bas de l'écran et le Dock apparaitra et même chose pour la Barre des menus en haut. Mais bon, ce n'est qu'un fond d'écran, on passe plus de temps avec les fenêtres des logiciels qu'à regarder son fond d'écran.


----------



## corse.34 (26 Juin 2017)

Oui mdr [emoji23] justement j'ai mit le curseur tout en bas mais rien ne s'est affiché


----------



## Locke (26 Juin 2017)

corse.34 a dit:


> Oui mdr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le simple fait dans Préférences Système/Dock de cocher/décocher cette option…


…affiche et cache le Dock. Ca fonctionne bien comme ça chez toi ? Si oui, alors le curseur de ta souris ne touche pas le bord inférieur du bas de l'écran et à condition que ton Dock ne soit pas à droite ou à gauche. N'est-ce pas ?


----------



## corse.34 (26 Juin 2017)

Non le Dock est au centre et j'ai bien mit le curseur tout en bas j'ai cliqué bref rien n'y a fait.


----------



## Locke (26 Juin 2017)

corse.34 a dit:


> Non le Dock est au centre


Au centre de quoi ?

Il ne peut y avoir que 3 états…






corse.34 a dit:


> j'ai bien mit le curseur tout en bas j'ai cliqué bref rien n'y a fait.


Il n'y a rien à cliquer, tout juste mettre le curseur en bas de l'écran.

Question sans réponse…


Locke a dit:


> Le simple fait dans Préférences Système/Dock de cocher/décocher cette option…
> 
> 
> 
> …affiche et cache le Dock. Ca fonctionne bien comme ça chez toi ?


…donc ?


----------



## corse.34 (26 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Au centre de quoi ?
> 
> Il ne peut y avoir que 3 états…
> 
> ...



Il est au centre en bas ni à droite ni à gauche. 

Oui ça fonctionne quand je coche mais après je n'arrive pas à le faire apparaître sans décocher.


----------



## corse.34 (26 Juin 2017)

Je viens de réessayer le Dock ne veut toujours pas apparaître en mettant le curseur en bas. 

Et pour cacher les HDD qui apparaissent sur le bureau tu sais comment faire stp ? 

Merci


----------



## peyret (26 Juin 2017)




----------



## corse.34 (27 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, 

Tout est bon à part ce Dock qui ne veut pas réapparaître quand je le cache. 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas. Je fais pourtant tout ce qui est indiqué sur les screens. 

Merci à tous.


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2017)

Redémarre en maintenant les touches cmd+R, tu sélectionneras la réinstallation de macOS. Ca ne touchera pas à tes logiciels, fichiers, dossiers et données personnelles, uniquement que les fichiers système. Ca remettra d'aplomb des fichiers un peu bancals.


----------



## corse.34 (27 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Redémarre en maintenant les touches cmd+R, tu sélectionneras la réinstallation de macOS. Ca ne touchera pas à tes logiciels, fichiers, dossiers et données personnelles, uniquement que les fichiers système. Ca remettra d'aplomb des fichiers un peu bancals.



Ok je vais faire ça. 

Merci.


----------



## corse.34 (30 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de faire une clean install de High Sierra est j’ai toujours ce problème de Dock. Si je fais Cmd + R ça me réinstallera bien High Sierra ? 

Merci d’avance.


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2017)

corse.34 a dit:


> 1) Je viens de faire une clean install de High Sierra est j’ai toujours ce problème de Dock. 2) Si je fais Cmd + R ça me réinstallera bien High Sierra ?


1) c'est un problème de réglage que tu ne comprends pas, car comme je le mentionne dans mes screenshots dans mes réponses précédentes, c'est tout ce qu'il y a à faire.
2) ça te proposera un menu avec des outils avec entre autres la possibilité de faire une réinstallation.


----------



## corse.34 (30 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> 1) c'est un problème de réglage que tu ne comprends pas, car comme je le mentionne dans mes screenshots dans mes réponses précédentes, c'est tout ce qu'il y a à faire.
> 2) ça te proposera un menu avec des outils avec entre autres la possibilité de faire une réinstallation.



Salut, 

J’ai bien tout réglé comme dans tes screenshots mais le Dock ne réapparaît pas.


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2017)

Juste comme ça, tu as bien compris qu'i faut bien cocher cette case ?


----------



## corse.34 (30 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Juste comme ça, tu as bien compris qu'i faut bien cocher cette case ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 116363



Quand même je suis con mais pas à ce point  le problème c’est que une fois coché le Dock disparaît bien mais quand je mets le curseur de la souris en bas de l’écran pour qu’il réapparaisse rien ne se passe. C’est mon seul problème


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2017)

C'était juste une vérification, tu sais il faut s'attendre à tout de la part de n'importe qui, y compris de moi-même. 

Tu places ton curseur de souris où ?

Dans ce screenshot, lorsqu'une application est ouverte, il y a une zone sombre de quelques pixels en 2. Il faut impérativement que le curseur de la souris soit dans cette zone, à peine 4/5 pixels pour que le Dock apparaisse comme en 1.


----------



## corse.34 (30 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> C'était juste une vérification, tu sais il faut s'attendre à tout de la part de n'importe qui, y compris de moi-même.
> 
> Tu places ton curseur de souris où ?
> 
> ...



Je le place tout en bas comme sur ton screenshot


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2017)

Et bien une réinstallation de la *mise à jour combinée 10.12.6 de macOS Sierra*, ça remettra d'aplomb des fichiers un peu bancals sans toucher à tes fichiers, dossiers, données personnelles et logiciels.

Je ne vois que ça, sinon, tu as tenté dans une session Invité pour voir si le problème persiste ?


----------



## corse.34 (1 Octobre 2017)

Salut,

Alors je fais quoi ? Je réinstalle High Sierra pour remettre tout d’aplomb ? Comme tu me l’avais suggéré dans un de tes posts précédents ? 

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Octobre 2017)

Salut

Peux-tu créer un nouvel utilisateur sur ton Mac et te connecter dessus.
As-tu le même souci?


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2017)

corse.34 a dit:


> Alors je fais quoi ?


Tu as essayé dans une session Invité ?


Locke a dit:


> sinon, tu as tenté dans une session Invité pour voir si le problème persiste ?


----------



## corse.34 (1 Octobre 2017)

Non je n’ai pas essayé. Je vais regarder ça quand je pourrais.


----------



## corse.34 (1 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Et bien une réinstallation de la *mise à jour combinée 10.12.6 de macOS Sierra*, ça remettra d'aplomb des fichiers un peu bancals sans toucher à tes fichiers, dossiers, données personnelles et logiciels.
> 
> Je ne vois que ça, sinon, tu as tenté dans une session Invité pour voir si le problème persiste ?



Je ne suis plus sous Sierra mais High Sierra. Je particulier empoyeur quand même faire Cmd + R ? 

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Octobre 2017)

corse.34 a dit:


> Je ne suis plus sous Sierra mais High Sierra. Je particulier empoyeur quand même faire Cmd + R ?
> 
> Merci.


Bien sûr. Mais commence par tester avec un nouvel utilisateur tout propre.


----------



## corse.34 (2 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir, 

Pour l’instant ça marche sur ma session. Si ça ne remarche plus. Je ferais ce que vous m’avez conseillé. 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2017)

Dans ta session à problème, sur le Bureau tu fais la combinaison de touches *shift+cmd+G* qui ouvrira une fenêtre dans laquelle tu feras un Coller/Coller de…
~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.dock.plist




Un clic sur Aller ouvrira le bon dossier et sélectionnera le fichier de préférence du Dock que tu mettras à la corbeille. Tu redémarres et tu fais de nouveau les réglages et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## corse.34 (4 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir, 

Tout marche nickel chrome. 

Merci pour votre aide et votre patience.


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2017)

En voilà une bonne nouvelle.


----------

